# Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?



## Felipe95 (11. November 2012)

Hallo,

Im Februar werde ich 18 Jahre alt und darf mir zum geburtstag eine agelreise (mehr oder weniger) nach wahl wünschen.

Die Reisezeit beläuft sich dann wahrscheinlich auf mitte-ende märz in den osterferien.

Erst dachten wir ja an Norwegen aber im März ist es mir da noch zu kalt außerdem ist man im märz ja relativ eingeschränkt zum einen wettermäßig aber auch fischmäßig weil heilbutt und seelachs ja mehr sommerfische sind ... glaube ich.

Was sind denn eurer meinungen nach mit die besten reiseziele im märz ?... Darf Europa sein kann aber auch außerhalb sein sollte aber dann auch preislich erschwinglich bleiben 

Vorzugsweise Angelreviere mit sehr guten großfischmöglichkeiten und kampfstarken fischen und eine relativ gute artenvielfalt.
Soll halt was einmaliges werden !

Vielen Dank in voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Seele (11. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Ebro, Fuerteventura, Florida, .....


----------



## Felipe95 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Vielen dank für deine Antwort !
Ebro dachte ich wäre im März nicht so optimal wegen schmelzwasser und Sturm.
Fuerteventura habe ich gestern erst das neue Video von andrees angelreisen gesehen. Klima mäßig ists ja klasse da aber da kann man wohl nicht so große fische erwarten ... Wie ich gehört/gesehen habe nur so 1-4kg klasse.
Florida höhrt sich mehr nach big game an und ist doch best. Ziemlich teuer allein schon wegen den flugkosten oder !?

Gruß Felix


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Kapverden
*Info:* Global Fishing Adventures, Spanische Furt 9, 22459 Hamburg, Telefon 040-5594173, 
ca.  Preis für sechs Tage Fischen inklusive Unterkunft mit Frühstück: 1.159 zzgl. Flug (circa 1.000 Euro).                                           EuBoot „Bebiche“ die aktuelle Fangmeldungen bekommen. Der März war in  diesem Jahr schon außergewöhnlich gut – in der zweiten Woche zwei  Marline und drei große Big-Eye-Tunfische (80 - 110 Kilo), in der dritten  März-Woche dann schon sechs Marline und erneut drei Big-Eye-Tune vom  gleichen Kaliber. In der letzten Märzwoche dann sage und schreibe 23  Marline in nur sechs Angeltagen, dazu zwei Dorados und eine ganze Menge  Wahoos als Beifang. Die größten Marline lagen so zwischen 270 und 410  Kilo – der Durchschnitt bei etwa 120 Kilo.“ 
Quelle aus Fisch und Fang

mfg nobbi


----------



## Seele (11. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Dafür hast am Ebro im März ne richtig geile Bollenfischerei. 
Was sind denn für dich große Fische und warum müssen die so groß sein????


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Hallo Seele,

für jemanden, der keine bzw. wenig erfahrung auf waller hat?
Der Ebro im kann schon echt extrem sein |rolleyes 
War dieses Jahr im März unten und die Bedingungen waren echt sch... und für einen anfänger nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen! 
Richtig ist auch, dass man in dieser Zeit schöne Fische fangen kann #6


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (12. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Hallo, ich wüsste jetz gar nichts was gegen Norwegen im Frühjahr spricht. Jenachdem wo du hin fährst kannst Du, außer den üblichen Verdächtigen große Dorsche fangen und evtl. auch mal einen Orka sehen.


----------



## Felipe95 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Antworten !



> Was sind denn für dich große Fische und warum müssen die so groß sein????


 
Joa, was sind für mich große fische ... ^^
Halt solche die man in Deutschland bzw. bei mir vor der haustür in der regel nicht fangen kann 
Genau definieren kann ichs auch nicht würde aber grob sagen ... fische mit einer durchschnittsgröße von ca 1m und mehr.
Ich will keineswegs trophäen angeln oder solche fische andersweitig verwärten.... es ist mehr so der drang danach mal ein abenteuer zu erleben... evtl sogar nen fisch zu fangen der meine eigene größe und körpergewicht übersteigt oder so ähnlich ^^

Kapverden hört sich da echt klasse an ! werd ich mich mal näher zu informieren... war evtl schonmal einer da und kann ein bisl berichten wie sehen denn da grob die durchschnittsfänge am tag bei einer ausfahrt aus ?


----------



## blackmarlin.au (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

na wie waere es den mit australien , hier kannst du immer und fast ueberall grosse fische fangen. und da du 18 bist kannst du dir ein working holiday visa besorgen, und wenn du gerade nicht angelst hier arbeiten heheheh und dir so deinen urlaub ein wenig mit finanzieren. flug kosten ca 1300 euro mit quantas unterkunft so ca 150 pro woche .
viele gruesse aus cairns australien


----------



## jvonzun (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

hast du da eine Adresse in Australien, die du empfehlen könntest?

Evtl. wäre ja Lachstrolling in Rügen was!?!
Andrees Angelreisen bietet viele Gruppenreisen an,die kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## saily (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Hai,

Kap Verde ist halt nicht günstig. Aber März hat sich in den letzten Jahren als recht gut rausgestellt... wenn man den Bootseignern glauben darf. Vor kurzem noch wollten alle im April und Mai fischen - das galt als die beste Zeit für Marlin. Evtl. will man aber auch nur die Saison etwas verlängern....

Die Bebiche wird aber auch in der Nebensaison nicht unter 600 Euro am Tag zu chartern sein. Bei den Gruppenreisen ist halt immer die Frage ob da was zusammengeht - meist nicht! 

Die Frage mit dem Preis ist halt auch immer sehr wichtig. 
Mauritius wäre im März auch interessant. Günsitge Apartments
und die günstigsten Big Game Charterboote der Welt.  März ist Marlin noch gut da und die grossen Yellowfin Thune kommen langsam an.

Gruß

saily


----------



## blackmarlin.au (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

an was für eine art fischen hattest du den gedacht , dann schaue ich gerne mal nach .


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

editiert


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Auch ich würde gerne Ende März angeln fahren. Hat jemand einen Tip? 4 Pers, Autos, Budget ca 500€, eine Woche, Unterkunft egal, gerne Raubfisch


----------



## nostradamus (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

550 bis 600 Euro pro Person sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelreiseziel im März ?*

Die frage ist: wohin?


----------

